# Drywall over existing ceiling?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How large is the ceiling?

What material is the "old" ceiling?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If insulation is above the ceiling it can be a lot less messy to just layer it as you described. If the existing drywall is not level you can attach/level furring strips through it to the ceiling joists and attach the new drywall to the furring strips.


----------



## Curious_16 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure how big, its several rooms - probably 1500 sq ft or so. And I'm not sure what it is now. Its not tiles, its all one "piece", but needs to be replaced (or I guess covered) because the prior owner had lots of strange light fixtures and other wiring coming through the ceiling. 

I just wondered because it appears that is what our contractor is doing and I wondered why...

Thanks!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If it's on the 2nd floor it will give you a little added insulation
If on the 1st floor it will cut down on noise between floors


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

I would not say it is normal, but there really isnt a problem with it. Better fire protection. And as mentioned sound. As long as the fasteners are long enough.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think its normal when the attic has blown-in insulation 
And in old houses there is a lot of dust & junk above the drywall
Former owner here added 3/8" drywall on top of the old 3/4" wall in one room


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A lot less mess from tear out and less cost (less labor if no tear out) by going over what's there. It's quite common and acceptable....


----------

